# I made good pineapple wine now i want strawberry recipe



## xcaret (Mar 30, 2013)

I made myself some real good tasting pineapple wine .it was from a utube recipe ,they only said dump water ,yeast ,pineapples ,and sugar , stir it next day ,put the airtight lid back on and 21 days later drink it. (they gave amounts ,but thats to long to write out ..check my thread "pineapple wine 20% alchol" for details . 
Now I just came back from superstore where they had quick sale table loaded with strawberrys in 2 lb boxes from california. any way I bought 9 boxes after weaseling the price down to .75 cents per box ( top that you cheapskates) Any way is there any reason why I should not just toss it all in the same way as the pineapple recipe? I mean I never bother with all the camden, sulphate bi ,or whatever ,acid blend .. I'm just wanting to drink the stuff not give it to wineshows or anyone else for that matter .. 
Also in searching google for a old fashioned no nonsense recipe I came across someone who said to be very certain none have mold ?? Who cares ,they are going to ferment anyway ,and anyway the alchol should kill any thing the mold leaves alive . Or is there some specific reason why mold is bad in wine must? I eat it on cheese all the time.
Now you folks I dont want any university professor explanation.I went all the way to grade 8 ,then realixed I could count money and quit school,lol


----------



## Arne (Mar 31, 2013)

This is one of the neat things about out home winemaking. You can make it however you want. Most of us put a bit more effort into it, but try it the same way as your pineapple and see what happens. Arne.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 31, 2013)

There are quite a few molds that appear in wine that...
Create a horrible taste/smell
Make you vomit
Give you terrible diarrhea. 

A quarter teaspoon of Potassium Metabisulphite in the batch when you start will kill almost all of them. 
Get some potassium metabisulphite. You wines will taste better, last longer and won't make you sick.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 31, 2013)

I've got a great strawberry wine recipe. Do you have a fruit juicer or potato masher?


----------



## xcaret (Apr 1, 2013)

I got a champion jucer and a hand hed potatoe masher ,non electric. 18 lbs by hand ?? Hey Jimmy that metasulphate stuff , when I first joined this forum I got a winemaking booklet thing that said to get all that stuff ,hydometers and so on pluss all the chemicals , all it did was confuse me. so I follow old time methods and do a lot of guessing too. the wine I wrecked was when I used all the winestore stuff lol. Any way the metalbisulphate ,( think I still have some .) wont it stop the yeast from fermenting? I think this is the stuff your suposed to swish around in the container before putting anything into them ( like the must). 
And yeah how bout the strawberry recipe? I was going to combine half and half pineapple and strawberry but since I loaded up on them I'll go with only the strawberrys.
Neil


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Apr 1, 2013)

That's the stuff. You put a teaspoon in a gallon of water and clean all your stuff with it. It's reusable and cheap. 
Plus it won't kill yeast but it'll kill all the little critter you don't want. 
Just juice all the strawberries add a tiny bit of metabisulphite. ( aka K-Meta) let it sit for 24 hrs to kill the critters. Add sugar and yeast and blam-o. You got wine!

Here's a recipe from Jack Keller. It makes one gallon so do the math to make more depending on what size glassware you have. 


3 lbs. fresh strawberries
2 lbs. granulated sugar
2 tsp. citric acid
water to make 1 gallon
wine yeast & nutrient

Place all ingredients except yeast in crock. Crush fruit with hands and cover with 5 pints boiling water. Stir with wooden paddle to dissolve sugar and simultaneously mash the strawberries. When cooled to 85 degrees F., add yeast. Cover and stir daily. Strain on 7th day, transfer to secondary fermentation vessel, top up to one gallon, fit fermentation trap, and set aside. Rack after 30 days and again after additional 30 days. Bottle when clear. Allow to age at least 6 months. Will improve to one year.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 1, 2013)

jimmyjames23 said:


> That's the stuff. You put a teaspoon in a gallon of water and clean all your stuff with it. It's reusable and cheap.
> Plus it won't kill yeast but it'll kill all the little critter you don't want.
> Just juice all the strawberries add a tiny bit of metabisulphite. ( aka K-Meta) let it sit for 24 hrs to kill the critters. Add sugar and yeast and blam-o. You got wine!
> 
> ...



FWIW: Double your strawberries to at least 6 pounds/gallon. Best with 10+ pounds/gallon. Actually will improve to 2+ years.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Apr 1, 2013)

Good advice. I've never made strawberry wine. 
Only made my first fruit wine this year. 
Lots and lots of grape wine (300 bottles a year for 20 years) but I just began my "fruition" into non grape wines. 

PS my mom loves her Ribena Black Currant wine. Sweetened to 1.150 and watered/calcium carbonated down to 3.9 PH. 
I on the otherhand don't like it one bit.


----------



## GreginND (Apr 1, 2013)

WOW! That's a ton of sugar. It must be like syrup. And with such low acid it would be hard to balance that much sugar.


----------



## Julie (Apr 1, 2013)

you backsweetened to 1.150? I agree with Greg this has to be like syrup.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'll give you my Scottish mothers phone number. You guys can razz her about it. 
Be prepared for some foul language.


----------



## Julie (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry but a sweet wine at 1.030 is very sweet, so a wne at 1.150 has to be as thick as syrup.

LOL, I had three brothers who taught me my foul language, maybe your Mom and I can teach each other some new words.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 1, 2013)

^ Don't get her started!


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Apr 1, 2013)

Er. Sry. I meant 1.050

My giant iPhone thumb strikes again.


----------



## Julie (Apr 1, 2013)

jimmyjames23 said:


> er. Sry. I meant 1.050
> 
> my giant iphone thumb strikes again.


----------



## xcaret (Apr 1, 2013)

Well I just measure my stash of strawberries that I just froze the other day, It measures 14x12x9 = 1521 cubic inches. One gallon ( us ) has 231 cubic inches, so I have 18 lbs of strawberries ,If I use Jimmies recipe I'll multiply everything by 6. thats perfect so far cause my big container is about 30 liters (4 US gallons) and I'd have more strawberries than water , ( if I figured it correctly) .
JSwordys sugestion of 6 or 10 lbs per gallon would leave me with a thick ozze . 10 lbs of strawberries would never even fit into 2 gallons .( I'm picturing jugs, ) I realize it says top up with water to make x amount of gallons,but I think its way to thick.. I have taken into consideration the airspace between my strawberries as they sit whole, and the fact that they are still full of juice ,but it still seems to thick,I'd never siphon anything off .it would be tooo thick . OR so it seems to me.. 
I dont usually siphon ,just pour through a nylon stocking , but I dont see it producing much liquid that can be easilly recovered .. Any opinions ?? 

BTW in another post someone was mentioning a pineapple has around 500 calories , what about the same volume of strawberries ? is there much difference in calories ? What about anything else unique to either of these fruit , Im remembering how good my pineapple wine is.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Apr 1, 2013)

Go for it. 

I'm not sure if you juice the berries or put them in whole. Either way. You'll have booze!

Get some EC 1118 yeast.


----------



## xcaret (Apr 3, 2013)

Well I decided on my strawberry wine recipe ,and last night took half of them out of the freezer and started cutting ,more like scraping the green stems off the top. I noticed after taking a break to let my hand warm up that it didnt take long for the frost to start showing on the strawberrys I picked one up and it was slightly soft on the outside , the knife just cut the stems out like butter, I also noticed ( as I had thawed some earlier for a smoothy ) that once they unthaw they are way to juicey to try and cut the stems off. 
Next I noticed that the next day the strawberrys that I had put into my 4 gal.pail were all soggy and lots of juice was showing up. I hadnt added anything ,I guess being frozen turned them soggy. I took one of those electric wand things that have little wheel on the bottom that spins for crushing stuff for smoothys etc, and turned all the strawberrys to mush. it works good. 
I just thought Id add that in case anyone tries it for the first time.


----------



## saramc (Apr 3, 2013)

Freezing and then thawing fruit enables the water within the cell walls to expand and rupture, thus giving a greater yield on fruit juice. If you had simply placed the whole, cleaned, berries in your primary with/without pectic enzyme they would still yield loads of juice. Even more so if you added sugar and allow them to macerate. They would have turned to mush on their own with no need to use the immersion blender.
Oh, next time you buy berries you will find it is much easier to clean/destem them BEFORE you freeze them.
Enjoy your wine.


----------



## xcaret (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks ,now that you explained it ,its just logical. cool !
As for cleaning the strawberries ,I have cleaned the stems off in the past ( not for wine making) and you get the odd mushy one ,and most of them have the juice waiting to start leaking ,not so if they are semi frozen. It would work good both ways , my way you get a cold hand .lol


----------



## xcaret (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey Jimmyjames , I got a bunch of metabisulphite here ,how much should I add to 4 US gallons of must ?


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Apr 3, 2013)

A little less than 1/2 teaspoon. This will give you around 50 ppm

Add it to the must, stir and let it sit for 48 hours. 
Then pitch the yeast.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Apr 3, 2013)

Dissolve the k meta in a tiny bit of warm water first.


----------



## saramc (Apr 3, 2013)

I would suggest on the k-meta, that even for 4 gallons you do not even add 1/4 teaspoon(tsp), typically you add 1/4 tsp per 5-6 gallons. If you add too much it will eventually dissipate given time.

I simply keep a glass bottle/jar of solution, identified/sealed/dated, in refrig which is made by diluting 1/4 tsp k-meta with 5 teaspoons of water, repeat until container is filled to volume I desire; then I simply dose with 1 tsp/gallon. This comes in handy for me for any k-meta dosing, plus as long as you catch the strong odorous whiff of the k-meta solution you know it is still good. 
Just check the label of your product because I have read labels indicating 1/4 tsp per 5 gallons versus 6 gallons.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Apr 3, 2013)

Sarah's right. Less is better. I don't imagine you'll be sitting on it very long.


----------



## xcaret (Apr 23, 2013)

Well I followed my pineapple wine recipe , but substituted strawberrys instead. that was on April 3rd. tonight I opened the sealed container and took out a little liquid ( wine ) it has a high alchol content ,but tastes bitter , I usually mix my wine with 7-up . After sipping this stuff straight , I didnt like it , it had a strawberry taste but was over powered by the bitter taste . I had been warned not to toss everything into a container for 3 weeks , but didnt listen. I didnt open the lid until now. Maybe if I had siphoned the wine into a carboy the seeds wouldnt have left this taste . ( I had been told the seeds give a bitter taste ) . I get a good taste after mixing it with 1/4 ginger ale. I'm not sure what to do with the rest of it , and the other 4 gallon container too. I guess I'll let them sit ,and some day I'll get the urge to bottle the stuff. I'm wondering if I sweeten it , will the bitterness go away ? Its not that bad , I drank a bit tonight and am ok , slightly drunk but OK.
neil


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Apr 28, 2013)

Let it ferment completely. Add sorbate and k meta. Wait a few days then you can safely add sugar to sweeten it. That way you won't be lowering the ABV by diluting it with soda.


----------



## xcaret (Apr 29, 2013)

It was syrup, I dilluted it way down and its ready to strain and drink. I took a sample , high in alchol,but also high in bitterness, someone said the strawberry seeds will cause that if I didn't rack it after 5-7 days or so .. I left it all in the plastic pails since the 3 of april, airtight lids on the pails... Maybe next time I'll rack it . My pineapple wine was always great and I just did the same thing never racking . I guess pineapples dont have seeds. 
Come to think of it my Manchu berry wine was bitter as can be and I left those seeds in too. hmmm,, could there be a pattern forming here ?


----------

